# Southeast ga. Lease wanted



## the hogg (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking to lease 500 to 1000 acres in southeast ga. Prefer plenty of hogs and camp site with power but will consider all. We are an ethical group of family hunters. Thank you, george.


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 30, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## floydbradley (Apr 30, 2011)

*hunting club*

have 1,500ac.  in alamo,ga. wheeler county


----------



## the hogg (May 1, 2011)

Please pm details on the wheeler county property.


----------



## bigjimcc (Jun 21, 2011)

I have 4000 ac. in glynn county if your still in need, dues or 650.00 we hunt dogs and puill hog permits during the off season. big jim give me a call 912-222-1588


----------



## huntabitwyatt (Jul 6, 2011)

have several tracts in emanuel co. have camper hook ups call 478-494-3240 thanks


----------



## 10point (Jul 14, 2011)

*Se georgia*

Check out plum creek. We lease from them and they have a 10000 acre dog club that is now still hunt only. It's broke up into 11 sections now. It's in folkston. There's alot of hogs. And price per acres good.


----------

